# Amazon Felx: Santa Monica



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm new to Flexing. I've had one shift so far. Small 2hr shift. How often do shift come up available? Should I be checking the app every few hours, or doe they pop up on a certain day?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Just a guess, but, do you have Dysflexia? 
Try reading some of the threads on here. Otherwise my answer would be, 
a) All the time
b) Once a day or so is fine
c)Mon 3am-4am is the best


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't gotten a shift in weeks. I'm about to give up on Amazon. At first they were easy to get when they started now nothing. Waste of time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Octosaur said:


> I'm new to Flexing. I've had one shift so far. Small 2hr shift. How often do shift come up available? Should I be checking the app every few hours, or doe they pop up on a certain day?


Welcome! I suggest you read around here there are threads on the front page specific to both Santa Monica and Prime Now. You will get a warmer reception adding to those discussions where many of your questions are already answered. Good luck!


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Just a guess, but, do you have Dysflexia?
> Try reading some of the threads on here. Otherwise my answer would be,
> a) All the time
> b) Once a day or so is fine
> c)Mon 3am-4am is the best


No I don't have dyslexia. Why be a ****** when you can simply answer the question.


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Welcome! I suggest you read around here there are threads on the front page specific to both Santa Monica and Prime Now. You will get a warmer reception adding to those discussions where many of your questions are already answered. Good luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Pretty sure he said "dysFLEXia"


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Flex89 said:


> Pretty sure he said "dysFLEXia"


LOL. Probably should have said dysFELXia.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> LOL. Probably should have said dysFELXia.


Common sense is NOT very common...


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

This thread was a good laugh.


----------



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

Octosaur said:


> No I don't have dyslexia. Why be a ****** when you can simply answer the question.


Lots of toxic people on these forums, the guy made a typo and everyone is on him about a simple mistake.

Anyhow, blocks are much harder to get now. You literally have to refresh the "Offers" screen pretty frequently to get anything, some have figured out times for the particular dispatch station and get blocks quite easily. It all depends on where you are and times blocks are posted, it varies greatly.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Octosaur said:


> No I don't have dyslexia. Why be a ****** when you can simply answer the question.


Because nearly everyone on an internet forum is indeed just that an asshole!! Get used to it. People would rather talk down abd ridicule people instead of actually helping. Funny part is, none of these idiots would ever speak to someones face with the condenscending tone they bring here because they know it would get them punched square in the jaw!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

William Sheldon said:


> Because nearly everyone on an internet forum is indeed just that an asshole!! Get used to it. People would rather talk down abd ridicule people instead of actually helping. Funny part is, none of these idiots would ever speak to someones face with the condenscending tone they bring here because they know it would get them punched square in the jaw!


 I'll admit i'm afflicted with the disease of assholism. But I assure you i'm the same in person as on the board.
I've help MANY people on this forum but I have a allergy to idiots and dimwits and have to call them out when needed just like uberpasco did.

If you ask a question that can be answered with a little reading it shows you put ZERO effort in. That is when you need a little dose of reality.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

William Sheldon said:


> ............................................... it would get them punched square in the jaw!


I dont know why, but you sounds like that you are from South Philly! No offense just a wild guess lol


----------

